# Martell The King



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Martell is absolutely dominating. He is really finding his groove out there and looks for real. Remember when we wanted a legit SF during the summer, like Richard Jefferson,etc, well now we have that SF and wow! he is tearing it up. 

:jump:


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

I wouldn't go that far just yet, but he is definately looking impressive.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Martell is finally playing with confidence. What he's done is impressive, but I think we're going to be seeing a lot more from him this season and especially next.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Now we just need a PG.

We gotta keep Jack as a backup SG and find a real PG.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

4 games and counting! Webster is the best story of the young season.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

He is looking great. Even when he struggled in the past he was still a good outside shooter. But now he is able to get a couple steps of separation from a defender on his own to create opportunities instead of just being a set shooter when the defense doubles. He also appears to play with a bit more energy and is helping in other areas of the game. :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Did any of you notice them running the UCLA offense reggie miller play for him tonight? He scored off of it repeatedly. Also of note, that dreaded offense, which runs the opposition around mercilessly off of screens, the guy chasing him was one Peja, who dropped 36 on LA Lakers last night. You will notice that he had 5 points tonight on 2 of 13 shooting. Why? Because he was so tired from chasing Martell through screens that he didn't have any legs in his shot. 

The Blazers really need to involve him more in the offense. He is ready.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Martell is awesome. that "Reggie Miller UCLA" shot was awesome....
the thing is for him to get to that next level, I think he needs to also attack the basket and get to the line to have a complete game.....I think he can be a star in this league! 

He heats up and then disappears...when his shot IS NOT falling, by attacking the basket he can still remain involved if he has a cold hand shooting....getting free throws and easy shots also warms him up.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Its absolutley insane how far Webster has progressed this year. He is three times the player he was last season. I am completley amazed. Its pretty ironic how we were all ready to give up on him(Or at least I was) despite the fact he is only 20 years old. I guess I learned nothing from Jermaine O'Neal. 

He is starting to become everything we could ever ask for in a SF. He can shoot the long ball, is learning to defend and a bonus is his tenacious defensive effort. 

All we need is a competent, above average PG who can play defense. 

Think of this team in 2010...

PG- ???
SG- Brandon Roy(26yo)
SF- Martell Webster(23yo)
PF- LaMarcus Aldridge(25yo)
C- Greg Oden(22yo)

Dear lord thats nasty, and thats in three dam seasons.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

can you believe he was almost a "throw in" in the Knicks trade?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Xericx said:


> can you believe he was almost a "throw in" in the Knicks trade?


Nope, I don't. Says who?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Perfection said:


> Nope, I don't. Says who?



That was the first report...the first version of the trade had Martell instead of Freddie.....I think the blazers held out on that though. it was part of the draft chatter. As bad as I was that day, I would have probably done something bad if Martell was included.....

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/nb...lt=AqDXK4LVc_BS2hB9o3ZyNO.8vLYF?urn=nba,37827


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

IMO we are very lucky then. Freddie won't amount to much in the league being a undersized SG. Martell has good swing-man size, good athleticism and a nice shooting touch. If we had given up on Martell I would have been very frustrated. I mean the guy is younger than me by a couple of years, and I know first hand how much you can mature AND improve your physicality through hard work during your "college years". 

I was able to put on 12 pounds of lean body mass over a three month period two summers ago. I've lost most of it due to reverting back to lack of exercise and poor diet, but I hope to get my *** into gear once I move back to the States around X-Mas time. 


As for the comment about Jefferson...he's on fire now, playing absolutely great ball. But I'm very happy to see Martell emerge as our needed 3rd option. Imagine what he'll be like in another 3 years.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Draco said:


> He is looking great. Even when he struggled in the past he was still a good outside shooter. But now he is able to get a couple steps of separation from a defender on his own to create opportunities instead of just being a set shooter when the defense doubles. He also appears to play with a bit more energy and is helping in other areas of the game. :clap:
> 
> :cheers:



Um, he always had the ability to separate from the defense before this year. It was always obvious how athletic Martell was; the guys that can shoot off-balance/fadeaways are the guys that are averaging 20 points a game. Coming out of high school with that ability tells me that all he needs is a little time and experience.

Plus, the problem last year was the **** offense we were running through Zach Randolph. Nate wouldn't let Martell do ANYTHING on offense besides sit in the corner or pass the ball to Zach. This is what 90% of Blazer fans didn't understand. hence demanding a trade.

The thing that pisses me off about this board and Martell is that 90% of posters didn't even believe in him. If most of you had your way, he wouldn't even be on the team anymore.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Xericx said:


> That was the first report...the first version of the trade had Martell instead of Freddie.....I think the blazers held out on that though. it was part of the draft chatter. As bad as I was that day, I would have probably done something bad if Martell was included.....
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/nb...lt=AqDXK4LVc_BS2hB9o3ZyNO.8vLYF?urn=nba,37827


I'm not sure it was the Blazers holding out Martell as much as it was the prospects of acquiring a trade exception if Jones was included. I don't think KP thought very highly of Martell in the past.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

Everybody that was diss'n on Martel since last season should cut and paste 500 times "You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop."

Go Blazers


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.
You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.
You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.
You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.
You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.You don't give up on high school kids before they have time to develop.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

i think i did 600 times.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Xericx said:


> That was the first report...the first version of the trade had Martell instead of Freddie.....I think the blazers held out on that though. it was part of the draft chatter. As bad as I was that day, I would have probably done something bad if Martell was included.....
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/nb...lt=AqDXK4LVc_BS2hB9o3ZyNO.8vLYF?urn=nba,37827


I could have sworn I saw some comments after the trade was done, that it was all New York who made the proposal to include Webster. Ask for the stars and maybe get the moon, right? I doubt very much Portland was interested in including Webster as a "throw-in", in the deal for Francis and Frye and the exception.

As much as Webster has not lived up to his #6 selection his first two seasons, he had way more value than that.

On the other hand, Portland may have been listening, not proposing, but listening, to see if there was a way to parlay Webster's value into a better package back from New York.

I am thrilled that Webster is off to a good start this season (please note, that last season he had some good games too, he was just inconsistent, and went through long slumps), but it remains, that I am concerned about the long term fit assuming that Webster develops into a full-time starter caliber player, and can't be relegated to the bench.

Neither Webster or Roy will ever be confused for a lock-down defender. The lack of defense on the perimeter where the leagues most explosive scorers live is a concern. It might work out. We do have Oden and Aldridge to erase those mistakes. But, prevention is the best cure. There are ways of of running a team defense that is greater than its parts. Yet, I am not convinced that Roy and Webster are the best match for a championship caliber team. One may have to go, before we get over that hump.

In the meantime, let's enjoy his development and hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

c_note said:


> The thing that pisses me off about this board and Martell is that 90% of posters didn't even believe in him. If most of you had your way, he wouldn't even be on the team anymore.


And the thing that pisses fans off is when after suffering through a horrific season - possibly the worst in franchise history - management passes on Chris ****ing Paul, a point guard, so they can reach on a high school project of a wing player.

Martell was not the most popular player for that reason, for his lack of confidence (not a sexy trait), and his sucking in games. If he is confident and plays well, he will earn his fans.

Why do you think Martell deserved supportive fans before earning them? That pisses me off that you think other fans should.

And by the way, that 90% estimate is wrong. Martell had a ton of "give the kid more time" supporters.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

On the flip side, if we had Paul, we wouldn't have Oden, Roy or Aldridge...or Martell. 
So maybe it worked out for the best.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

c_note said:


> Um, he always had the ability to separate from the defense before this year. It was always obvious how athletic Martell was; the guys that can shoot off-balance/fadeaways are the guys that are averaging 20 points a game. Coming out of high school with that ability tells me that all he needs is a little time and experience.
> 
> Plus, the problem last year was the **** offense we were running through Zach Randolph. Nate wouldn't let Martell do ANYTHING on offense besides sit in the corner or pass the ball to Zach. This is what 90% of Blazer fans didn't understand. hence demanding a trade.
> 
> The thing that pisses me off about this board and Martell is that 90% of posters didn't even believe in him. If most of you had your way, he wouldn't even be on the team anymore.


This is incorrect. 

Coming in, Martell was essentially just a 3-point shooting option that would take ill advised shots out of the offense whenever he got it. Maybe Nate drew up the plays where Martell would just stand in the corner, but I don't think that was really an effect of Zach Randolph. 

Martell would only camp out in the corner and chuck 80% of the shots that came to him. Nate had a really short leash with him and it was reported that Martell was down and had some attitude problems. Thats why people didn't believe in him. 

Additionally, when Jack was playing the point, he would freeze out Martell and this was highly evident time after time. 

It seems that Martell grew a lot with his shot selection and his skillset. He has improved and become more comfortable on the court. He did not have the confidence last year because of the short leash he was on.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't get why the only players considered good at defense are specialists who suck at offense other than hitting an open shot or cheap players. How many "lock-down" defenders are in the NBA? How many of them contribute anything on offense? How many came out of high school and have less than three years experience? 

Roy and Webster are young, and still have time to put on some more muscle and experience and with Oden and Alridge back there will be able to gamble more on steals and get up in guys grills. But they are young, all defensive specialists are older for the most part or horrendous on offense. I think that Webster could be a great defender and has looked pretty good the last couple weeks. He's definetely thick and athletic enough, just needs experience. We can always go to a 3-2 zone against a good shooting team with the amount of space Aldridge and Oden can cover with their mobility.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

darkhelmit54 said:


> all defensive specialists are older for the most part or horrendous on offense.


I am not buying it.

Artest can put points on the board.
Bowen is a very good 3 pt. shooter.
Horry came into the league as a defensive specialist and he is still a very good on the ball defender - but he is named big shot Rob for a reason.
Kidd is a great defensive PG and while he is not the greatest scorer - he is far from bad on offense...

I suspect that both Roy and Webster will become better defenders. Roy is just too smart to not get it - and Webster is already upgraded from unwatchable on defense to almost acceptable.

Time will tell - but I suspect that Portland will need at least one really good perimeter defender before they can really contest for rings - even with Oden and Aldridge cleaning penetration - someone needs to protect them from getting too many fouls and protect the 3pt shots.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Martell showed glimpses of being a dominant scorer when he was a teenager in the NBA. That gave me a lot of confidence not only that he was going to evolve into a decent rotation player but also gave me hope that he could be something more than that.

He's 20. A year and a half younger than Aldridge and two and a half younger than Roy. 

He needs more time even from where he is now before we can really judge where he's going to end up, but how can Blazers fans NOT be excited at what we've seen so far? 

And his skill set blends SO WELL with the Triumverate. I love it!

Ed O.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Martell showed glimpses of being a dominant scorer when he was a teenager in the NBA. That gave me a lot of confidence not only that he was going to evolve into a decent rotation player but also gave me hope that he could be something more than that.
> 
> He's 20. A year and a half younger than Aldridge and two and a half younger than Roy.
> 
> ...


This is what excites me the most about the future of the franchise. If I were to design a team from scratch I would be looking for players with diverse skills that really came together to fill all the rolls that are needed on court. The way I see it, the Blazers are far along that path right now with 4 of the 5 future starting spots filled with players that complement eachother. Webster provides the long ball, rebounding, comes off screens, and can drive when needed, and he is turning into a decent defender. Roy provides leadership, the ability to break down defenses, crunch play and playmakeing abilities. Aldridge provides a big who can draw the opposition out with his shot, good hooks and face the basket game along with speed and good defense. Oden will provide the power in the paint on both offense and defense. We just need to get PG figured out and then get the bench in order.

Webster will only get better and better.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Martell showed glimpses of being a dominant scorer when he was a teenager in the NBA. That gave me a lot of confidence not only that he was going to evolve into a decent rotation player but also gave me hope that he could be something more than that.
> 
> He's 20. A year and a half younger than Aldridge and two and a half younger than Roy.
> 
> ...


No kidding...people were too impatient. I wanted Nate just to throw him in to the dogs last year and let him learn...that's how he is going to grow...once he does, he'll be scary good.....


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Masbee said:


> And the thing that pisses fans off is when after suffering through a horrific season - possibly the worst in franchise history - management passes on Chris ****ing Paul, a point guard, so they can reach on a high school project of a wing player.
> 
> Martell was not the most popular player for that reason, for his lack of confidence (not a sexy traight), and his sucking in games. If he is confident and plays well, he will earn his fans.
> 
> ...



The thing that pisses me off is when my favorite team passes on a stud power forward and instead chooses a short point guard that can't shoot with the 13th pick in the draft!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Roy and Martell's defense does leave something to be desired. We can still add a strong defensive wing to this squad and slide Roy to PG, so I don't agree with Masbee that Martell's and Roy can't co-exist on a strong defensive team. It is definitely a major concern with those two, and the biggest weakness of this team at the moment. 

That is partly why when Jones gets healthy I would like to see him playing, with Roy and Martell at the guard spots and Jones probably defending the better of the opposing teams SG/SF.

Good defenders aren't just old or bad scorers either. Pippen and Jordan won championships being the leaders of the most efficient defensive team in the league. Shawn Marion is one of the top defenders in the game and he is plenty good on offense. Players can improve their defense with age a tad, but if they got it you'll see glimpses early on in their careers.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

You add Oden to our core next year... and LOOKOUT. I will go on record right now as saying our rebuilding experiment worked. I had my doubts. We could have been the old clippers for another decade, but it really looks like we will have managed to rebuild through the draft only.

Anyway... back to topic. Martell is on FIRE. I am so happy for him. Two years ago I took my son to a game and he wanted a Webster jersey so I bought him one. He notices every time Webster hits a shot (which has been often this year). It wasn't long ago where there wasn't a player on the team I would really want my son associated with... but now... we have a whole team of them. 

I admit I was really bummed when Oden went down... but just imagine next year. I'd buy tickets to the home opener right now if I could.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Martell showed glimpses of being a dominant scorer when he was a teenager in the NBA. That gave me a lot of confidence not only that he was going to evolve into a decent rotation player but also gave me hope that he could be something more than that.
> 
> He's 20. A year and a half younger than Aldridge and two and a half younger than Roy.
> 
> ...


I was afraid to say it but since you so kindly helped me out by opening the door... when watching Martell last night I found myself thinking, I think I just saw a little bit of Kobe there. He was hitting weirdest most off balance awkward shots. The guy couldn't miss out there! 

I was also kind of struck by his facial expression. Last year you'd see him looking kind of angry and pouty. It looked like he was kind of motivated by a chip on his shoulder. I noticed in one shot he was talking to Sergio and while he looked just as intense as he always did it was not focused on him it was directed into the game. He was focused on winning and not on his own emotions. He's different now, I'm impressed so far.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Martell has been a kobe fan for a while i think.....i actually did a comparison....he's on the path...hah


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Draco said:


> Good defenders aren't just old or bad scorers either. Pippen and Jordan won championships being the leaders of the most efficient defensive team in the league. Shawn Marion is one of the top defenders in the game and he is plenty good on offense. Players can improve their defense with age a tad, but if they got it you'll see glimpses early on in their careers.


I was speaking of defensive specialists if you read my post, who are the implied "good defenders" on forums and in the press. It kind of seems like when you can't find anything else to compliment a player on he's "tough on D" "focused" or "under control", not that those tags can't supplement characteristics of very good players too. The general point I was attempting to make, and no one understood is that:

young good offensive players who are athletic and work hard can turn into great offensive players with good defense with work, and that good defense offense challenged young plaers who aren't that athletic don't usually turn into great offensive players, they just provide bit roles. (corner three, recklessly bang inside, sets screens only)

young, good offense, mediocre defense > young, good defense, lost on offense


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

GOD said:


> We just need to get PG figured out and then get the bench in order.


We've got the bench in order: Sergio, Fernandez, Mcroberts, Pryzbilla
I don't think Outlaw, Blake, Frye, or Jack end up fitting long term with our team direction though

we just need to decide if we want a 2/3 who meshes well with Roy and plays good defense, or a quick PG who meshes well with Roy w/o needing the ball in his hands...

Roy (still some minutes at 2)
? (some minutes at 3 with Rudy and Sergio in)
Webster
Aldridge
Oden

Rodriguez, Fernandez, Mcroberts, Pryzbilla

or 

?
Roy
Webster
Aldridge
Oden

either way I think Sergio and Rudy, and maybe Josh should be parlayed as a unit that comes in and their role is to explode the pace of the game and cause contained havoc at a quick pace getting around 20-25 minutes a night of just hard running. Roy could play a more passive role in this time when he's in at SF for when they get stalled in the half-court, Alridge could play C or PF and be killer on the break, Oden could be killer on the secondary fast break. Whoever else is in at that time just have their head up looking for passes, run, play open court D, and be ready for fun. We can't maintain that all game with players like Roy and Oden, but for stretches it'd be dynamite. 

Like from 4:00 left in first quarter to 6:00 left in third, then same thing in the second half, if it's working really well they go longer, if it's not it's only two 5-7 minute stretches or something.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I agree with darkhelmit that Jack, Outlaw, Frye and Blake really dont fit our long-term plans. 

We already have four of five starters locked up for the next decade. All we need is a PG who can play defense, make open shots and run the break. In that order.

As for our future bench, I think we are going to have to pick up another SG/SF sometime. Sergio is a great pace-changing PG and will develop into a great backup. Rudy is going to be a legit 6th man candidate for years. McRoberts is a nice backup PF. He will play within the flow of the game and is always unselfish, somthing we need on this talented team. Then there is Joel, a guy who I think fits perfectly into the future of this team. He is going to be a veteran mentor to these young guys. We also cant forget Joel Freeland. I think he fits into the future of this team as our 3rd string, Scott Pollard like Center. A bruiser we can send in with a good motor. 

Here is the roster breakdown for the future...

PG- ???/Sergio Rodriguez
SG- Brandon Roy/Rudy Fernandez
SF- Martell Webster/???
PF- LaMarcus Aldridge/Josh McRoberts
C- Greg Oden/Joel Pryzbilla/Joel Freeland

So, we have two spots to fill. One, the backup SF, will be relativley easy. I would look for a veteran who can play 10-15 minutes a game and provide good defense without ruining the offensive style of play. The PG spot is a tough one. I really dont know what to do there. Derrick Rose would be phenominal, but we need the #1 pick to land him.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Xericx said:


> This is incorrect.
> 
> Coming in, Martell was essentially just a 3-point shooting option that would take ill advised shots out of the offense whenever he got it. Maybe Nate drew up the plays where Martell would just stand in the corner, but I don't think that was really an effect of Zach Randolph.
> 
> ...


Uhh, how is that incorrect? That's almost exactly what I said, in a different sort of way. I don't believe Martell has improved that drastically from last year though. He has just been given the freedom of a Zach Randolph-less offense.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Masbee said:


> And the thing that pisses fans off is when after suffering through a horrific season - possibly the worst in franchise history - management passes on Chris ****ing Paul, a point guard, so they can reach on a high school project of a wing player.
> 
> Martell was not the most popular player for that reason, for his lack of confidence (not a sexy trait), and his sucking in games. If he is confident and plays well, he will earn his fans.
> 
> ...


You were pretty much the leader of the "OMG trade Martell" boat weren't you? Kinda funny how you would get defensive.

The thing is, you were wrong. Martell had all of the physical tools, he just needed time. But then again, maybe we should've traded him for Mike Miller :eek8:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

c_note said:


> Uhh, how is that incorrect? That's almost exactly what I said, in a different sort of way. I don't believe Martell has improved that drastically from last year though. He has just been given the freedom of a Zach Randolph-less offense.


I think he has improved dramatically. He is taking better shots and moving around the floor better.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

c_note said:


> You were pretty much the leader of the "OMG trade Martell" boat weren't you? Kinda funny how you would get defensive.
> 
> The thing is, you were wrong. Martell had all of the physical tools, he just needed time. But then again, maybe we should've traded him for Mike Miller :eek8:


Leader of the boat?

You mean Captain?

I prefer Admiral of the Fleet.

I don't recall saying "OMG trade Martell". Maybe you can refresh my memory with a link.

In fact, "OMG trade Player X", is never my position. Wasn't with Sheed, or Bonzi, or Zach or anyone. I don't like a team making trades from a position of weakness and need. I like them to trade what they purport is a valuable asset (whether they are or not) so as to extract maximum value in return.

As for being wrong about Martell having all the physical tools, I don't think so. In fact, I think I had one of the first posts on this forum about his head - not body. I said that Martell had a pyschological condition and that was what was holding him back.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Xericx said:


> I think he has improved dramatically. He is taking better shots and moving around the floor better.


I don't know if you could say he is taking better shots. He's nailing wide-open 3's, and he's curling off screens for 20 foot fadeaways. Kind of the same last year except he's draining everything. He is definitely moving around better, mostly because of the absence of Zach.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

c_note said:


> I don't know if you could say he is taking better shots. He's nailing wide-open 3's, and he's curling off screens for 20 foot fadeaways. Kind of the same last year except he's draining everything. He is definitely moving around better, mostly because of the absence of Zach.


He's passing up shots he would have taken last year.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

c_note said:


> I don't know if you could say he is taking better shots. He's nailing wide-open 3's, and he's curling off screens for 20 foot fadeaways. Kind of the same last year except he's draining everything. He is definitely moving around better, mostly because of the absence of Zach.


Actually if you look at Martells game there are a few things that will jump out at you this year. First of all since he is lighter, he is quicker. That is getting him open looks, and those are much easier to knock down.

Secondly, his release is quicker. It reminds me a lot of how Ray Allen would get shots contested a lot when he was a rookie, but 2 years later his release was much faster, as he became comfortable with the speed of the NBA game.

Lastly: Attitude. He just runs around with a mean scowl on his face the whole time. I absolutely love seeing that. He never looks like he is satisfied with any play. :eek8:


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

OK, sorry Masbee I coudln't find anything incriminating on you (doesnt mean it doesn't exist!).
I did find some funny quotes though.

http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/337927-hoopshype-magloire-memphis-4.html#post4462860
http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/337927-hoopshype-magloire-memphis-5.html#post4463298


The thing is, I was basically laughed at for defending Martell. It was me against everyone else in almost every thread.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

c_note said:


> OK, sorry Masbee I coudln't find anything incriminating on you (doesnt mean it doesn't exist!).
> I did find some funny quotes though.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/337927-hoopshype-magloire-memphis-4.html#post4462860
> ...


Then there were some of us that were middle of the roaders. I didn't want to trade Martell really, but I sure was worried he wasn't ever going to even make it in the league.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Xericx said:


> He's passing up shots he would have taken last year.


How so? He's shooting it every chance he's remotely open.

I've seen him take a few questionable "Kobe" shots, like ducking under defenders for off-balance shots off of one leg. 

That doesn't mean he can't make those shots though, cuz I think he can.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

c_note said:


> How so? He's shooting it every chance he's remotely open.
> 
> I've seen him take a few questionable "Kobe" shots, like ducking under defenders for off-balance shots off of one leg.
> 
> That doesn't mean he can't make those shots though, cuz I think he can.


Nope. He's making that extra pass when in the past he wouldn't. 

He is playing more under control in general. Last year, you can tell his head wasn't up and it wasn't Zach Randolph's fault.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Just goes to show how impatient some people can be.

Since we're on the subject, how about dropping any ridiculous Jarret Jack trades. The season is young and he's been doing a pretty darn good job since he's been with us. Give him time!


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Just goes to show how impatient some people can be.
> 
> Since we're on the subject, how about dropping any ridiculous Jarret Jack trades. The season is young and he's been doing a pretty darn good job since he's been with us. Give him time!


Good idea, but a lost cause. There are just too many irrational posters. I understand "impatience", but they go beyond that. "Webster will be playing in Europe very soon" is a good example of what little knowledge many posters have. Martel will still have his ups and downs this season, but he adds a certain skill to this team that most players in the NBA just do not have.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Just goes to show how impatient some people can be.
> 
> Since we're on the subject, how about dropping any ridiculous Jarret Jack trades. The season is young and he's been doing a pretty darn good job since he's been with us. Give him time!


I've never been in favor of trading Martell, because of his youth and because he has a skill that not many of our players have. We have more players that can do the type of things that Jarrett does, so I'm more willing to trade him. The thing is, if we do trade him I'd want a backup SG, if he can fill that role and be happy with it, I'm quite happy to keep him around.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Thing I like about what Martell is doing is when he misses a couple 3s, he moves closer to the hoop (sometimes driving a couple times with authority) hits a few to get his confidence back up, then moves farther and farther out. He wasnt doing that last year, or the previous, so when he would continue to miss 3 after 3, his confidence went to hell. Now it seems he has a way of dealing with it - getting his confidence back quickly - that he didnt have last year, and it seems to be making all the difference.

And Im sure that fancy-dancy new shooting coach the Blazers brought in might have a little something to do with it, too.

Go Martell, its yer birfday!



PBF
PS: I wasnt in favor of trading Martell, and I am CERTAINLY not in favor of trading my boy Jarrett!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Just goes to show how impatient some people can be.
> 
> Since we're on the subject, how about dropping any ridiculous Jarret Jack trades. The season is young and he's been doing a pretty darn good job since he's been with us. Give him time!


What has Jack done well?

Martell is WAY younger than Jack and appears to have a natural position that he fits nicely into. Jack appears to lack the ability to be a PG and he's an undersized 2.

I'm not in the "trade Jack at any cost" camp, but he clearly lacks the upside that Martell has.

Ed O.


----------

